# Dental procedures coding



## kevbshields (Sep 12, 2007)

This is really just a general request for anyone who could recommend a course (on-line preferably) on Dental procedures.

I understand enough of the anatomy and coding system to muttle my way through the services, but this is an area I'm adamant about expanding skill in.  I know that many people on the Dentist side of the fence go through dental assisting programs.  While I have no ambition to complete an entire program, I'm interested in perhaps auditing a course on the coding/terminology portions.

Despite some very helpful resources, it is still a very weak area.  It's my goal to change that.

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## thompsonsyl (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi there....

I found a website that has a course called "DenCodes" that is described as a "...course specifically designed for employees who work with dental terms and codes in the insurance field or in dental offices. It introduces dental terminology and the most frequently coded procedures and explains ADA coding categories and insurance categories and how they affect billing."  It comes with a workbook for $99.  The site lets you preview the Course Demonstrations and DenCodes runs for 3 hours.  Sounds good, yeah?
http://www.bytesizelearning.com/products.html

I also found a site that has on-going 6 week courses w/ 6 CEU's.  The next scheduled course begins November 12, 2007.
http://www.e-medbill.com/dental_billing_and_coding.htm

Lastly, depending on where you are located, I found a link for what sounds like a pretty good seminar.
http://www.findaseminar.com/event1.asp?eventID=4756#dates-locations

Hope this info is helpful to you!  Good Luck!


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 13, 2007)

You are too cool!  Thank you so much.

All I could scrounge up was a prep course for the CDPMA certification and a lot of dental assisting programs.

I want to keep this focussed on the coding and/or insurance considerations and what you found is terrific.

'Can't thank you enough!


----------

